
Radio station spent two years advising listeners how to stash child porn - shawndumas
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/radio-station-spent-two-years-advising-listeners-how-to-stash-child-porn/
======
valuearb
He didn't think this through. It won't be hard to search his hard drives and
find some images in his browser cache that are both salacious and look
underage. Especially if he's ever been to any porm site ever.

They may not be able to convict him, but they can make his life hell for a few
years.

------
mcrae
Well, it is one thing to make the statement that penalties for the possession
of such material are unjust. There are several compelling arguments to make
for that case.

On the other hand, it is deeply disturbing that this guy is publishing
directions on how to securely store these materials in a way to evade law-
enforcement in such a specific manner. I hope and suspect that there will be a
thorough investigation of this guy's activities.

Separately, it is unbelievable that such a controversial and conspicuous PSA
could go unnoticed for over two years! Wow.

~~~
dragonwriter
_If_ the penalties are unjust (and particularly if the penalization at all of
mere possession of some or all of the materials in the class at issue is
unjust), then advising people how to avoid those unjust penalties—which are an
unmerited harm by definitoon—is not merely _not_ “deeply disturbing”, but
actually meritorious.

The issues _cannot_ be separated. You can't say it's okay to argue that the
penalties are unjust, but improper to help people avoid the penalties: if the
penalties are unjust, it is at least good and perhaps even morally obligatory
to take reasonable steps to help people avoid being on the recieving end of
that injustice.

~~~
mcrae
I'm not sure if I agree.

One can rationally argue that the death penalty for murderers is unjust, while
at the same time maintaining that coaching people on how to murder without
penalty is disturbing and wrong.

------
kome
Paul Lotsof is right.

